# My Keto Log



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

After reading up on Keto, im going to give it a shot!

Im not a bodybuilder, but this seems the best place to log my diet, rather than some Computer forum, ive been posting on so far.

*Starting Stats:*

Height 5ft 10

Weight 181lbs

BodyFat: ~22% (To be confirmed)

*Targets Per Day:*

Calories 1810

Protein 150 grams

Fat 120 grams

Carbs < 50mg

Will post food and exercise here Day by Day.


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

*Yesterday (Day 4)*

Breakfast

3egg omelette with cheese and celery

Early Lunch

Turkey Salad

Walnuts

Afternoon

Beef Jerky

Walnuts

Cheese

Dinner

Duck + Green Veg

Late

Cheese

Boiled Egg

Walnut

Calories 1786 (-24)

Fat 138 (+18)

Protein 108 (-12)

Exercise Done

25 Mins Swimming


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Quick Note:

I am in ketosis today - The strips confirm it. I may have been yesterday too, but only got the strips this morning

*Stats*

Weight 178lbs

21.8 Fat

57% Water

73.9% Muscle

*Todays Food (Day 5):*

Breakfast

Egg Fritata with Courgette, Bacon and Cheese

Lunch

Chicken Salad

Afternoon Snack

Beef Jerky

Cheese

Dinner

Pork Burgers w MOzzarella

Late

Cheese

Boiled Egg

Calories:1776 (-34)

Fat: 113 (-7)

Carbs: 33

Protein: 155 (+5)


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

looks a decent diet mate... where are you getting your body measurements done?? electronic scales?? if so don't go by them precisely as they are inaccurate ... weigh yourself same time every week and go by the mirror.

Good luck


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a handheld monitor - doesnt have to be precisely accurate, but should give some indication if im going in the right direction.

We weigh at work every tuesday so thats a set time for me 

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Seems nice and clean :] That will work nicely if you stick it out!


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks very much

Just got back from the gym - just been doing things like:

lat pull downs

Low row

Shoulder press

chest press

leg press

That seem ok?


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

when do you workout buddy? Also where do you get beef jerky from? I thought they were bad?


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Today at lunchtime

Sometimes after work

Basically whenever I can fit it in

And Got it from Tesco...


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

woodinator said:


> when do you workout buddy? Also where do you get beef jerky from? I thought they were bad?


myprotein sell it... and fat and protein on a keto diet is ok


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

took me 6 days befor ei hit it properly, make sure you keep checking those strips as you dont want to be turning it the very darkest one. I lost around a stone a month on that and have just started to go again from today i keep it even more simple (boring)than yours though to get into it and moderate it through the course of ketosis to make sure i dont go too dark on the strips

Today was 8am- 3 eggs omlette & 2 slice ham

12 - tin tuna

4 - 240g chicken breast (no skin) and whole broccoli

8 - 4 egg omlette with tuna (but this is as i had nothing else in the cupboards normally its a chunk of meat of whatever i fancy and some broccoli, spinach or asparagus to go with it.)

plus mostly water but a couple of cups of tea with milk & 1 sugar.

good luck with it, keep us posted, i will be interested to read how you get on. Have you ever done it before?


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha Ribeye - Where are you in Peterborugh? Im in Deeping and which Gym do you go to?

Never done it before, just trying now

Ive only got small amounts today due to my next question....

What the hell can i drink in the pub apart from water?

Full update to follow!


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

Morning FattusMannus

In a pub i always go for a diet coke, a drink like that here and there wont throw you out at all. Apart from that i am not much help because i am tee total so have never looked into carb quantities and qualities of alcoholic beverages because i havent cared, hopefully somebody else may give you a bit of help on that, having said that i dont reckon much of it will be good news. Actually i do remember reading somewhere (will try and get the reference) that wine makes a good alcoholic drink on a keto diet, but that you had to be careful as the reduced blood sugar levels in the body gave the alcohol a stronger effect (as in you get drunk easier/cheaper) but as i said i didnt take it on board fully as it didnt affect me.

Gym i use is 'best bodies' in Bretton opposite the ice rink. It is owned & run by Rightyho on this forum and i have to say is an awesome place if you are looking for inspiration as it has a lot of very knowledgable people who obviously work hard. It doesnt have a spa and swimming pool but it does have everyhting you need without the frills which i really like, and Righty has been really friendly and helpful to me, it was his suggestion last year to look at keto diets that helped me. I whole heartedly reccomend the place.


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

I actually already go to Bannatynes as its a bit closer and has a pool which I like.

Only problem with diet coke is that when I drink it in an evening I struggle to sleep due to the caffiene in it. Hmm.

Thanks for the info anyway, Ill look into it

EDIT: Per pint

Bitter: 12g Carb

Lager: 19g Carb

Cider: 24g Carb

Lemonade: 28g Carb


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

diet coke: 0g carb

and there is also caffeine free diet coke, although i havent tried getting that in a pub possibly not the easiest.

Bannantynes is a bit further out for me but it was all towels, moisturiser, smiles and a bit la de da. I wanted a more masculine traditional approach to my gym, it gives me more motivation. My partner was actually put off when we looked at best bodies as she said it was a bit too much testosterone about the place, but i liked that slightly more hard core ambience. But what works for one doesnt neccasarily work for another, just as long as we both keep going i guess. Talking of which i'm off there for an hour right now.


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

If your going to have alcohol go for spirits; vodka & diet coke = no carb. Your body will then be using the alcohol as a primary fuel instead of fat though.


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

No lunch workout today

Might do swimming tonight tho!

Keep us posted!


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Heres yesterdys food!

Breakfast

Bacon and Cheese Fritatata

Lunch

Chicken Salad

Snack

Babybel

Soya nuts

Dinner

2 Chicken breats swith parmesan

Pint of Bitter....Whoops!

Late

Boiled Egg

Cheese

Calories: 1964

Fat 105

Carbs 43

Protein 188

Went swimming last night too, in an attempt to stop the bitter taking too much effect!


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Just got back from lunch swimming

Stat update;

Fat: 21.3

Water: 57.4

Muscle 74.4


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

*FattusMannus*

Interesting thread you've started. Keep posting the results. Where do you get the ketosis strips from?


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

got them from www.expresschemist.co.uk

Thanks for the Support!


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Update - now in medium ketosis, the highest ive been!

Can anyone recommend a breakfast that doesnt include eggs for tomorrow?

Im getting sick of them!


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

FattusMannus said:


> Update - now in medium ketosis, the highest ive been!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a breakfast that doesnt include eggs for tomorrow?
> 
> Im getting sick of them!


kippers, but there an aquired taste, i luv em, high protein, fatty, omega 3

salt can be a bit high though


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

FattusMannus said:


> Update - now in medium ketosis, the highest ive been!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a breakfast that doesnt include eggs for tomorrow?
> 
> Im getting sick of them!


Try some gluten free sausages and turkey strips, some grilled tomatoes and a few mushrooms shouldn't hurt either?


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Yesterdays food:

Breakfast

Bacon and Cheese

Lunch:

Chikcen Salad

Afternoon:

Soya Nuts

Lunch:

Minced Beef with tomatoes, onion and green veg

Late:

75% Dark Chocolate

Cheese

Calories:1774

Fat: 113

Carbs: 49 (Phew!)

Protein: 143

Have lost another lb this morning too - making 4 for the week!


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Pizza was so good on friday

Now back off carbs again - seem to only have put lb back on... thought i would have put more water on....


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Havent lost any weight this week

Wasnt in ketosis this morning will check again later....

Feeling a bit down in general today, think i felt similarly last week as i enetered ketosis!


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

whats the deal with the 75% dark choc? I know of the stuff but tbh i never venture down THAT aisle whilst trying to lose weight. I weighed yesterday and lost 9.5lb, i couldnt beleive it i have never lost that much in a week before. Havent been hungry, felt quite full at some meals, stuck to my meal plan absolutely 100%. Not deviated at all + gone to the gym regularly with a tad more cardio over weights. I was expecting 4-5lbs but that was ridiculous. I can only assume that it was some of the holiday badness i had just come back from coming off straight away, interesting to see next mondays weight for me if its anything like the same i think i need to adjust the diet to slow it down a little, cant be too good at that rate.

Anyway fattusmannus dont be down, you just had a bad week last week esp with that pizza (mmmmmm pizza!). Be strict, be good, eat clean, train well and it will come (or go i suppose). It didnt appear overnight so it wont come off overnight.

Keep posting, i'm going along with you at the same time so its been interesting to read your story at the same time as mine.


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

If that was your first week it will be mostly water? If thats the case dont adjust your diet as its very doubtful you will lose the same the following weeks.


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

cheers, no i'm not going to adjust the diet yet at all as a)like you said it might be water b)its the first week and when you change diet in such a radical way it can have all sorts of strangeness until it gets into a routine and c)i feel great, i have no loss of energy appetite concentration etc so am going to rock and roll through. If i keep doing that for 3 continuos weeks then i may get a few concerns and seek a little bit of advice.

Thanks adesign and sorry for hijacking your thread fattusmannus


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

No probs about the hijack!

The pizza was kind of planned as a cheat meal in the week and I loved it, although there definately were better things i could have eaten.

I have been going to the gym and doing mostly weights/resistance as I thought doing too much cardio would be catabolic?

The dark choc was low in Carbs, but yeah your right - I craved something sweet though.

Yesterdays Food to Follow!


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Seem to be well down on Calories for yesterday:

Breakfast:

Cheese and Boiled Egg

Lunch:

Chicken Salad + Avocado

Snack:

Beef Jerky

Dinner:

Salmon + Green Veg

Late:

Bacon and Spinach with Garlic (YUM!)

Cals: 1319

Fat: 83

Carb: 29

Protein: 119

Need more calories - will try today!


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Back in Medium Ketosis last night and medium/light this morning

Think the 90 mins of football last night helped!


----------

